# Maxolen #61 Blue Star A-Z dressing



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

*WHAT IS IT?*

Maxolen #61 Blue star A-Z - all purpose dressing

*WHAT DOES IT BRING TO THE TABLE?*

Get the best interior finish with our anti-static multi purpose dressing, the fastest way to clean and protect all interior surfaces.

Blue Star A-Z maintains the look and feel of interior plastic, vinyl, rubber and can also be used as a tyre preservative and engine bay coating. Non-smearing formula, Natural Fresh fragrance, non-sticky appearance.

*WHAT AM I TESTING IT ON?*

2004 Ford Mondeo Mk3 (All interior plastics)

*WHAT DO I THINK OF IT?*

As with other Maxolen products I've tested, this product smells fairly good, and not overly of chemicals, not as nice as their APC product, but it is certainly not an unpleasant smell.

As I had just finished my review of the Maxolen APC, and my interior plastics were freshly clean, it made sense to me to now try this multi-purpose dressing on the plastics in the cab. However, the product is also labelled to be used for other purposes (including a tyre dressing).

Here is a picture of the product after I had diluted it (recommended dilution is 1:1 for interior plastics, but can be varied depending on the finish required) and fitted the spray head:










Again, although I did the whole car for this test, I have focussed on the drivers door primarily for ease of photographing, but will include after from elsewhere .

Here is the door card at the start of the process:










The bottle recommends you spray the product onto a cloth to apply it to the trim, so that is the method I used. a 50:50 of the door now:










As you can see, a considerable difference in finish. Although it looks really shiny, and patchy in places, this settled in the ten or fifteen minutes it took to apply to the rest of the interior, and left a satin finish which looked very nice (I'm not a big lover of high gloss plastic finishes).

I then applied to the rest of the interior (forgot to get a finished pic. of the door :lol: but I assure you, I didn't leave it half done) leaving the overall dash looking like this (this was after letting it settle for 10-15 mins):










And here is the steering wheel (centre only) as a before/after:



















Very good results all round, and a very easy product to apply, no streaking, to mention and although sometimes it seemed uneven, it was not noticeable when it dried in :thumb:

*WHY SHOULD YOU BUY IT?*

Again, another good product from Maxolen IMO, and after 3 positive reviews with nothing bad to mention, I urge you to try one of their products.

Blue star A-Z retails for £7.95 per 500ml, Which I think is a more than fair price when you take into consideration that this is dilutable for finish, and a very versatile product, and is about on par with other retail dressings on the market today.

Thank you goes to to Pat at Maxolen for supplying this product for reviewing.

Thanks For Reading :thumb:


----------

